# Ingersoll Rand Garage mate help please



## Detroitable (Oct 20, 2019)

have a IR garage mate air compressor that wont fill all the way. It stops running at around 75 pounds and trips the breaker on the machine. If I drain the tank it will run fine until it hits that point. Ive done a search and haven't found a lot of info. 

I was using it to run a roofing nailer with a 10 gauge extension cord it worked fine for a while then would only work plugged into the outlet. now it doesn't pressure it to 75 before it trips the breaker on the machine.

I've been rolling it around the yard a bit so I'm going to check the belt tension but any advice on what else to check. 



Run Capacitor?


I had to go rent a pancake compressor to finish the job.


----------



## Detroitable (Oct 20, 2019)

So after testing the capictors and checking the check valve. It turned out to be the fuse switch that kept popping. I replaced that and it works like new now.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Detroitable,

Thanks for updating your post, many do not tell about their results here but aren't shy to ask for advice. Question though, "fuse switch" is that the thermal overload switch on the motor or the circuit breaker in your house that you replaced?
Also how many amps were are drawn at @75 PSI?

Stephen



Detroitable said:


> So after testing the capictors and checking the check valve. It turned out to be the fuse switch that kept popping. I replaced that and it works like new now.


----------



## Detroitable (Oct 20, 2019)

It’s the thermal
Overload. On mine it’s separate from the motor and has a clear rubber cap. It really is the weakest link in the system.


----------



## Detroitable (Oct 20, 2019)

It was a whopping $2.69.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*Update*

Detroitable,

Thanks for the update!

Stephen



Detroitable said:


> It was a whopping $2.69.


----------

